# Buying new



## Agilityman (Aug 17, 2009)

Bought a new Flash S2 end of January.

Had the following experience:-

We took possession of the above. On the way home the exhaust extension tube fell away from the motorhome whilst travelling along a straight stretch of road approx. 10 miles from collection. I stopped immediately and checked for damage and returned along the carriageway to pick up the missing exhaust extension plus fixing. 

On arriving home, a further 5 miles, we discovered on further inspection that there was damage to the underside of the motorhome. On our initial inspection we could only see that the diesel filler pipe heat shield had been damaged. I rang the dealer immediately and told them about the incident. I arranged that we would return the motorhome for inspection . 
We returned the motorhome and left it for inspection. We later received a telephone call from the dealer to be told that the damage was more extensive and not commensurate with just the exhaust extension pipe falling off. We won’t go into details here, suffice to say we were not happy at all with the response from the dealer who suggested that we claim off our own vehicle insurance. After a few telephone calls, with myself taking legal advice, the dealer asked us to visit their dealership, as he was sure a way forward could be found.

We arrived at the dealers. We were shown the damage by a technician, who was sure that the damage had been done whilst the motorhome was reversing. We had not reversed the vehicle at all before the damage was detected. The vehicle had been very considerately parked for collecting directly facing forwards to the exit of the dealership. We agreed to the replacement of a new heat shield and the attempt at straightening the exhaust outlet and the replacement of a shorter exhaust extension so that the exhaust would not project too low or outside the external sides of the motorhome.

That evening, I thought through what the technician had said to us. He had suggested using a flame to heat up the exhaust pipe to facilitate it being straightened. Nextday I rang the dealer and said that whilst we had no problem with heating the pipe, we did not want the pipe to lose its anti-corrosion properties and hence the heat used must not allow the metal to become incandescent (this would certainly result in the metal’s anti-corrosion properties being lost). The dealer responded by saying they would do their best, but that should the exhaust corrode prematurely, I could claim off the Fiat base vehicle warranty. 

Fortunately on collection of the motorhome, the exhaust had been straightened without the need for heat. 

A catalogue of failed customer care:-

1)	After the dealer having the vehicle for over two weeks, we collect to find the agreed f.o.c. gas bottle pigtail and clip-on adaptor not fitted. Pigtail not available at collection – later sent one in the post – that was the wrong size, still do not have correct pigtail.

2)	On collection, no wheel trims fitted - left to customer to fit.

3)	After dealer being told of Table lock not working, we collect vehicle to find lock still not working.

4)	After dealer being told of wardrobe hinges being very stiff, we collect vehicle to find hinges not eased.

5)	Three out of four Chausson sink/shower plugs missing on collection. Later supplied with non-Chausson plugs.

6)	On collection, front seat covers not fitted left for customer to fit.

Is this normal now? We have never had this service before.


----------



## Hawcara (Jun 1, 2009)

Whilst you cannot name the dealer, was it the one in Somerset or further North? Curious at the moment.  
Does not seem normal to me. 
We bought new, a Flash 04 on a transit.
Whilst we did not have the problems you had, the vehicle did not have gas bottle fitted, the spare wheel we ordered, had not been.
Also the water filter was broken and we had to go back and collect a replacement.
Things seem okay now, but we felt the pdi was a bit slapdash as all these things should have been picked up.


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Agilityman said:


> Bought a new Flash S2 end of January.
> 
> Had the following experience:-
> 
> ...


Oh dear, what a catalogue of woes!

We bought ours from a non-franchise dealer, but thankfully didn't experience similar problems. It rather takes the edge off the pleasure of buying a new van when the dealer service fails so lamentably.


----------



## Agilityman (Aug 17, 2009)

Hawcara,

The dealer was not the one in Somerset but further North in the Midlands. You say your PDI was a bit splashdash, I don't think ours was PDI'd at all - seriously.

The Flash S2 is great though. Used it for two nights at Morton in Marsh, everything did work.


----------



## G4EKF (Nov 28, 2010)

Hi 

We make a big investment in buying a new Motorhome and after reading reports like this makes us want to be fully sure the vehicle has been fully prepared before we part with out money.

It is time that we start getting an independant inspection of the vehicle before parting with our money.

I have looked at the AA web page and found that the inspection of Motorhomes is covered in their service.

I would recommend that the AA or similar body is called in the ensure the vehicle has been properly prepared and ready for use. 

The AA will ensure that all upgrades are carried out on the engine and transmission and that all attachements have been installed in a proffesional manner.

I travel the world for Lloyd's Register as a Senior Engineering Surveyor and my job is to ensure that all equimpent has been correctly installed as per the contract on ships, drilling rigs etc. 

The buyer is then sure that his vessell has been prepared and ready for use as per the contract.

We cannot rely on the vender to do the PDI correctly, their job is to get it out quickly so their money is handed over from the Sale.

I would recomend an independant inspection every time when purchasing a Motorhome.

Regards

G4EKF


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi Agilityman.
There are no excuses for all but one of your problems,and only one flimsy one for the wheel trims,it is usually given in writing by tyre depots,that you should check the wheel nuts within 50k give or take a yard(lol),as the wheels will have been disturbed on the PDI,so they may have bedded down and maybe just need tweaking up,therefore,when you get 50k/home,you will check the wheel nuts before you put on the trims.
This is only an OBSERVATION,from a Nutter,lol.
 Gearjammer.


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

I dont believe that pdi`s are carried out at all and its up to the buyer to find any faults and then return the van that way the dealer gets to bill the manufacturer for warranty work.


----------

